# Midi lathe reviews in the latest Wood Magazine



## wormil

Pretty decent reviews, the Delta and Rikon came out on top, each getting A's + one B. The General International did the poorest. Other lathes tested were Jet, Penn State, and Teknatool. The Jet did well except it had the most vibration of the group which they attributed to having a very narrow spindle shoulder. Jet says they will change the design in the future.


----------



## redryder

I always have to do a double take when I see the best is not the most expensive.
I also usually wish magazines would include more models to review….......................


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Thank you Rick!

I have been thinking that the Jet was the best I could do. Glad to see I was wrong. It looks like I will save money.


----------



## TravisH

I would agree with their rankings after using them a Rikon and the Jet during a class. Only had about 2 hrs time on both but was enough for me to get a feel. I had bought the Delta a few months prior and after using the Rikon still favored the Delta but wasn't by much.


----------



## Wildwood

Do you really believe a subjective review from a magazine whose revenue is generated by advertizing is going to tell you the absolute best lathe buy?

Normally buying any size wood lathe about compromise, affordability, specs, and features you like, can do without, or must have.

The best lathe is the one you can afford and does what you want it to do without breaking down or falling apart every time you turn wood.


----------



## wormil

I was a little surprised by the Rikon. I know little about them other than a review from some years back where they were dinged for having an underpowered motor, guess they fixed that.

This is the Rikon they reviewed, $650 at Woodcraft
http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_70-220VSR.html

Difference between the Rikon and Delta
Rikon got a B on vibration
Delta got a B+ on changing speeds and accuracy of speed control
All other categories were A's for both.


----------



## Wildwood

Rick read Keith Sonefelt's post and why he bought a Jet midi over Rikon!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/65030

Cannot think of one Midi lathe that did not have issues besides shipping damage on initial roll out or shortly thereafter.

Got to take magazine tool reviews with a grain of salt!


----------



## moke

Rick, 
I saw that review too. I still have reservations about recommending buying anything Delta…at least until The "all clear is sounded" for aquiring parts. I do have a 46-460 though and a I also have a Rikon 70-100. I turn a lot of pens and I have the rikon fitted with a Beall buff. I love the 46-460….a lot…but I always have it in the back of my mind, to be careful with it, for fear it will need parts. The Rikon is ok, the model I have is certainly not their top tier. Like I said I have a beall system mounted on it and it is awesome for that. I have turned on it some, and it is underpowered as advertised, especially for bowls. It is 1/2 hp and I think you really need at least 1 hp for much over pens. Also, I know a lot of people with Rikons and most have to be adjusted to be co-planar.

I have looked the Jet midi over a lot, and it really looks nice, I even turned with it at a demo. I would say it is commencorate to the 46-460 Delta. I have always thought if I can never get parts for my Delta, it would be a fine replacement. The older Jets had issues with the power switch over time…it remains to be seen if that has been addressed.

As Wildwood mentioned, I too, wonder as to the accuracy of these magazine comparisons….there are lots of stories/rumors about them….
Good post Rick!
Mike


----------



## MrUnix

> I still have reservations about recommending buying anything Delta…at least until The "all clear is sounded" for aquiring parts.


Curious as to what parts you think you may need.. Most everything on a lathe is standard stuff that can be obtained at your local hardware store or online supply houses (McMaster Carr, Graingers, etc..). Unless you break a spindle or something like that.. and if that's the case, you probably shouldn't be using a lathe!!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil

Normal and healthy to be skeptical of magazine reviews. I checked, Delta was the only company whose lathe was reviewed and also advertised in that issue. That's not a big deal since the Delta midi has been out for a few years and getting rave reviews from owners the entire time.


----------



## jfoobar

> That s not a big deal since the Delta midi has been out for a few years and getting rave reviews from owners the entire time.


Other than its substantial history of switch problems, yes. My first lathe was a 46-460 and I also had the problems that ended up costing me a couple hundred dollars in out-of-warranty work and about a month with no lathe. It was about three years old when this happened.

That said, I would still recommend it. It really is a fantastic lathe. However, it doesn't appear to have much of anything feature wise on the Rikon VS.


----------



## wormil

> history of switch problems
> - jfoobar


This is what aggravates me about magazines, they spend a day or two with a machine and then evaluate it but I've never seen a magazine come out and take a manufacture to task over known issues like this. Probably part of the reason why people don't trust magazine reviews.


----------



## ElChe

I like magazine reviews for specs. Motor power. How many teeth in a blade. Height of a table on a bandsaw. Useful in comparing various tools based on objective data. As to subjective stuff I then narrow my search and find the machines to play with.


----------



## moke

Mr Unix..
Thanks for the suggestion of going to the after market guys….for some reason I just never think of them….I always just go to the manufacturer sites…or in this case, lack of it. I have gotten wheels, cranks, and many other parts that way. If I can get that stuff "back door" I will feel much better.
mike


----------



## doubleDD

I had the rikon mini a few years ago and that also got some great reviews. The only problem with it I felt was the thin belt on it would slip under any heavy turnings. I believe the midi has a wider belt to help that from happening.


----------



## Kentuk55

My 2nd lathe purchase was from Penn St. many years ago. I bought it because of such a deal, and it worked out to be a decent lathe for me. It is still spinning like crazy. The centers were perfect, and still are to this day. The only thing I have had to do was get a new variable speed switch. I guess I wore the other one out.


----------



## smokie

Not being a subscriber I wasn't able to read the review. I have a General 25-200 MI. Seems to work pretty fair. Fit and finish outta the box was excellent. I've been using it for about a year+ with no issues.
While magazine articles may or may not be biased or incomplete they still provide a good starting point for a tool search. JMTCW.


----------



## LeeMills

Unless they have changed the following still holds true as far as I know.
"General is a Canadian company that makes wood lathes. They are based out of Drummonville Quebec, where their factory has been producing lathes and other machine tools and accessories since 1946. They are well known for their very high quality, attention to detail, workmanship and materials."

General International is a division of General and their tools are made in Asia.

Maybe that is why General International had a poor rating in the article and General lathes are typically rated in the tops.


----------



## TheDane

Just to correct the record, General ceased manufacturing operations in Canada over 2 years ago. The following is from Fine Woodworking's website, posted June 22, 2012

The number of woodworking machines made in North America is about to get even smaller. General Mfg., the Canadian woodworking machinery manufacturer that has been in business since 1946, will be closing its main factory in Drummondville, Quebec, this fall, essentially ending North American production of its tools.

According to the company, the plant closing will allow the company "to increase efficiency by combining all Canadian operations under one roof and by eliminating non-profitable SKUs from our product mix." The closing means General will focus its business resources on the General International, General CNC, and Excalibur lines of woodworking machines, currently made overseas. It's not clear at this time if any machines from General Mfg. will be appear under any of these umbrellas. The company says warranty service and replacement parts for General Mfg. tools will be available through General International.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/47791/general-consolidates-operations-closes-its-canadian-factory


----------



## LeeMills

Thanks for correcting that.
The web site still shows the two logos but the product line was not broken down as before. It's a shame another one bites the dust. It had been 4-5 years since I last went to their site.


----------



## thor2015

This is my first post here, and for the record I have used a wood lathe a total of 1 time and forget what brand of lathe it was. So, I am by no means a wood turning expert.

To the seasoned experts the reviews may very well be useless but for people like me who have very little turning experience and are looking to buy their first lathe, the reviews are very helpful. I actually had a Nova Comet II lathe on order and because of the review cancelled that order and ordered a Rikon 70-220VSR.

The things I looked at in the Wood magazine review were things that to me, you cannot lie about. The belt and pulley system on the Rikon looked to be very robust in comparison to the skinny belt and pulley systems on the others. The tailstock quill travel length as well as the inclusion of the graduated markings on the other lathes was a step up over the Nova lathe. Also, the Rikon lathe has a 5 year warranty whereas the Nova only has 2. This was a very important point for me. If the manufacturer has half the warranty of another it throws a big red flag in regards to the confidence they have in the quality of their own product.

I also have to take independent reviews with a grain of salt. I've read countless reviews on various tools on sites like Amazon over the years and I get the impression that some of the reviews are written by people who have 0 experience but say they are professionals to avoid admitting that their failure was due to improper use of the tool or its accessories. The opposite is also true- I wonder how many 5 star reviews people give tools when it is the only tool they have ever owned. Is it really the best, or is it the only one they have ever tried?

Anyways, I hope my decision to buy the Rikon was a good one and only time will tell. Great to be here, and hope to learn more from you guys as time goes on!


----------



## Wildwood

Welcome to the forum Thor. Good luck with your new lathe and hope never have to use your warranty regardless of brand. You are right about some reviews but many people with their first lathe just fascinated with it! If works as designed right out of the box why complain?

Think we beat magazine reviews to death here!

Again welcome to the forum and let us know how you make out and post some pictures of your turnings!


----------



## dhazelton

I was given a stack of old WOOD magazines and found their high reviews about Delta products directly proportional to how much Delta advertised with them. Not saying Delta doesn't make good stuff (DID make good stuff), I just questioned the subjectivity.


----------



## thor2015

Thanks for the welcome Bill! I'll be sure to keep you guys updated. Also, I love it when people offer up their own opinions on things. If I really had no interest in listening to any other perspective I'd keep my face buried in the magazines. It is great to hear from people who can add more dimensions or insight. I like to look at subjects from all angles, especially if I am new to that particular area.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

HI guys happy new year to all of you.I have a few woodturning lathes of different sizes,and a metal turning lathe in my machine shop too.I looked on ebay and finally bought a small Delta from a nice guy charged me a little diesel cost to bring it to where MY son and his wife live in Glasgow,I use it only for pen making nothing else.I must say it has done a great job .I never that Overwork any of them.I do know two people who tried making a few bowls on them and burned out the motors If it is the same one/model which I have, it is perfect for small light weigh things I E pens small boxes, goblets, etc etc.I love it and have had many Delta tools and machinery over the years .God bless and have Peace for 2015 and beyond . I wish you along with happiness.Kindest regards to you my friends and yours too. Alistair


----------



## Kazooman

> I still have reservations about recommending buying anything Delta…at least until The "all clear is sounded" for aquiring parts.
> 
> Curious as to what parts you think you may need.. Most everything on a lathe is standard stuff that can be obtained at your local hardware store or online supply houses (McMaster Carr, Graingers, etc..). Unless you break a spindle or something like that.. and if that s the case, you probably shouldn t be using a lathe!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> 
> - MrUnix


I had my experience with the lack of Delta replacement parts. A seemingly simple issue of a broken height adjustment handle on a 12" portable planer. At the time the part was totally unavailable (I do not know if this has changed). A small, cheap (poorly designed???) part put the planer totally out of service. Nothing sold by Grainger or McMaster-Carr would have fixed the problem. I was able to fashion a repair by adapting the old handle with some drilling, tapping, etc., but without the fold-over function. I seem to recall others who have had similar issues with the lack of availability of Delta parts.

PS: Replaced the planer and gave the old one to a young friend who is new to woodworking. It should serve him well for many years. The next time the handle mechanism fails may well be the last.


----------

